# Police Officer Patrick McDonald



## kwflatbed

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Patrick McDonald 
*Philadelphia Police Department
Pennsylvania*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 23, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 30
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 23, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Patrick McDonald was shot and killed as he and another officer responded to reports of a man with a gun on North Colorado Street. At least one suspect opened fire on Officer McDonald and a second officer, striking both. The second officer sustained non-life threatening wounds.

One suspect was shot and killed by return fire and a second suspect was taken into custody.

Officer McDonald was assigned to the Highway Patrol Unit.
Agency Contact Information
Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

_*Please contact the Philadelphia Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Guest

Rip.


----------



## screamineagle

Rest in Peace Brother.


----------



## JMB1977

Rest in peace brother...


----------



## kwflatbed

Funeral held for Philly cop 
killed while pursuing suspect 

[IMG alt="Funeral held for Philly cop 
killed while pursuing suspect "]http://www.policeone.com/policeone/data/PatrickMcDonald-funeral-HP.jpg[/IMG] ​
A procession carries the body of Philadelphia Police Officer Patrick McDonald, who was fatally shot while pursuing an armed suspect yesterday. Another officer was wounded and the suspect was killed. (AP Photo)
​By Patrick Walters
The Associated Press
PHILADELPHIA - A city police officer pursuing an armed suspect Tuesday afternoon was fatally shot, the fourth Philadelphia officer to die in the line of duty in the last year, authorities said. Another officer was wounded and the suspect was killed.
The officer who died, Patrick McDonald, 30, was shot in the chest, Mayor Michael Nutter said. The other officer, 35-year-old Richard Bowes, was shot in the leg. He was in stable condition and expected to be OK, Nutter said.
"We are in pain, and we are very angry about what's going on here in our city," Nutter said.
Police said McDonald called for backup around 1:45 p.m., and Bowes was one of several officers to respond. At some point, an officer exchanged fire with the suspect. An automatic weapon was recovered at the scene.
Police did not immediately identify the suspect or release other details about what set off the shooting. His body was found about a half block from where McDonald was shot.
The shooting happened in a residential area near Temple University.
About four hours after McDonald's death, at least 100 police officers lined a road out of Temple University Hospital to salute their fallen colleague as his body was taken away in a hearse.
McDonald was single with no children; Bowes has three children, police said.
Just this month, Philadelphia police mourned the loss of another officer who died in the line of duty. Officer Isabel Nazario died during a vehicle pursuit when the patrol car in which she was riding was broadsided by a teenager driving a stolen SUV.
In May, Officer Stephen Liczbinski was fatally shot responding to a bank robbery. Officer Chuck Cassidy was fatally shot last October when he interrupted a robbery at a Dunkin' Donuts.










Wire Service
​


----------



## kwflatbed

*Thousands mourn Philadelphia officer*

By David O'Reilly 
The Philadelphia Inquirer

PHILADELPHIA ; For the fourth time in the last year, thousands of area law enforcement officers and civilian mourners last evening somberly filed past the casket of a Philadelphia police officer killed in the line of duty.
This time, they were there to honor Officer Patrick McDonald, who was shot and killed by a fugitive last week.
The line of mourners ran down Chalfont Drive, onto Academy Road and into the John F. Givnish Funeral Home in Northeast Philadelphia. Nineteen motorcycles from McDonald's elite Highway Patrol lined the sidewalk.
"We're just here to support the police," said Bridget Wright, who wore a T-shirt bearing the image of Officer Isabel Nazario and the words Never Forget. Nazario was killed on duty this month when her patrol car was struck by the driver of a stolen SUV.
Wright said Nazario was a regular patron of her Aramingo Avenue coffee shop. "I can't believe we're here again," she said, gesturing toward the throng of police at the funeral home, scene of all the past year's wakes for Philadelphia police.
Among those on the lawn was Tiffany Raiker, 17, who took several photos of McDonald's police motorcycle. On its seat was his helmet, and on its floorboards rested his black boots, polished to a mirror finish and turned backwards, a symbol of his having died on duty. The motorcycle windshield bore a life-size photo of McDonald gazing ahead, as if he were still on board.
"Every day on my way to school I would see him going to work," said Raiker, who for 12 years lived three houses away from him. "He would ask me what my day was going to be like and say, 'See you later.' "
McDonald's patrol car was also parked on the lawn, with a photo of him in the rear window, along with his name and a large replica of his badge, No. 2831, draped in black.
McDonald, an eight-year member of the force, was killed last Tuesday after making a routine traffic stop in North Philadelphia. A passenger in the car, Daniel Giddings, 27, shot the officer repeatedly before being gunned down by police as he attempted to flee.
Officer Richard Bowes, 36, who was shot in the leg by Giddings as he came to McDonald's aid, attended last night's viewing. He had been discharged from the hospital on Friday.
Giddings had been released from prison Aug. 18 after serving 10 years for robbery and aggravated assault. He was wanted after escaping from a fierce fight Aug. 27 with police officers who stopped him in a car later discovered to have been stolen.
Last evening, Montgomery County Sheriff's Deputy Chris Haber expressed bitterness that Giddings - who had a long history of violence dating back to childhood - had been paroled just weeks before shooting McDonald. "He should have been locked up for 80 years," Haber said.
"It's a very sad day."
"It just shows how times have changed," said Philadelphia Police Officer Mark Brown, who was waiting in line with Haber. "People have no respect anymore for police, or authority, or even for life."
Much of Far Northeast Philadelphia seemed to be in mourning for McDonald. He was single and lived in the Morrell Park neighborhood. About two miles from the funeral home, an enormous American flag flew at half-staff outside an auto dealership on Academy Road. A block away, an illuminated sign outside a real estate office read, "God Bless Officer Patrick McDonald."
Near the funeral home, three small children held up a sign that read "Thank U Phila Police We Support U." One of the youngsters, Samantha Lederer, 9, said her mother, grandfather and grandmother were all Philadelphia police officers.
At last night's viewing, mourners first passed through a large white tent. Inside, giant television screens showed photos of McDonald, who died at 30, as a boy and as a young man playing football, at the beach, or smiling with friends, as the sound system played some of his favorite songs.
After passing through the tent, mourners entered the main building and filed into the viewing room, where McDonald's body lay in an open casket, in his officer's uniform. His football jerseys were draped nearby.
The mourners, who passed by at about 40 per minute, were asked not to pause. Many made the sign of the cross as they went by. Some exited weeping.
"I don't know how they handle something like this," said Art Kelly, a longtime friend of McDonald's parents. He described them as "fantastic people."
"This is a very difficult time," said Police Commissioner Charles H. Ramsey. "We may hurt inside, but the radio doesn't stop. We have to be here to serve the public, but we do it with heavy hearts."
The wake began in late afternoon with a procession led by Ramsey down Academy Road from Archbishop Ryan High School, from which McDonald graduated in 1996.
A police escort was scheduled to take McDonald's casket this morning from the funeral home to the Cathedral Basilica of SS. Peter and Paul, where the viewing will resume at 7:30 a.m. A Funeral Mass follows at noon, with burial in Resurrection Cemetery, Bensalem.
Services Today For Slain Officer
A viewing for Officer Patrick McDonald will be held today, beginning at 7:30 a.m., at the Cathedral Basilica of SS. Peter and Paul, 18th Street and the Parkway.
A Funeral Mass will be said at noon at the cathedral with Cardinal Justin Rigali presiding. The Mass will be shown on a large closed-circuit television screen outside the cathedral.
Interment will be in Resurrection Cemetery in Bensalem. A funeral cortege will depart from the cathedral for the cemetery about 1:30 p.m. The route is I-676 to I-95 north to Bensalem. The procession will take Exit 95 at Street Road west, then north on Hulmeville Road to the cemetery. I-676 and I-95 will be closed while the procession passes. Bensalem police said Street Road from I-95 to Hulmeville Road, and Hulmeville Road to Gibson Road, will be closed from 1:30 to 5 p.m.










Wire Service


----------

